# Should I adopt an adult GSD if it would be our first dog?



## doggerel (Aug 3, 2011)

I've been doing a lot of research about GSDs for the past five months as my husband and I prepare to welcome a dog into our home. 

My involvement as a volunteer at our local SPCA has persuaded me that we would like to adopt a dog. My husband is especially fond of the GSD and there are three great GSD rescue agencies in the Virginia area where we live.

However, I have a lot of hesitation about adopting an adult GSD. This would be our first dog together. I work with dogs on a regular basis and serve as a dog walker for the SPCA, but I am not very experienced with GSDs. Naturally, we will do everything in our power to train and nurture whatever dog we adopt. I just wonder if a GSD is a poor choice for a first dog; I know they can have a lot of temperament and health issues, especially if their genetic heritage is unknown.

Would a GSD from an unknown background be too much for first-time dog parents to handle? What are your thoughts on this? 

Any advice you have is greatly appreciated! Thanks so much.

Abby


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

I don't think it would be too much. The rescues typically thoroughly assess the temperament of the dog so I wouldn't worry about that. The health is an unknown but even dogs from reputable breeders sometimes develop health problems so there's no absolute guarantee. Regardless of what breed you go with, the health will still be unknown. My first dog was a GSD/Husky rescue and she's fabulous. No regrets!


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

IMHO, adopting an adult dog through a reputable rescue is a fantastic way to begin your love affair with the German Shepherd breed.

A good rescue organization will have taken the dog to the vet and spent time evaluating their temperament so there much less unknowns than you think. An adult dog will also be physical and mentally mature so there should be no big surprises in the temperament department if properly evaluated.

I'm so not a puppy person and much prefer young adult GSDs. Usually there's no house breaking, better attention span, no landsharking and ups and downs as they mature. I can't rave about adult rescues enough!

Make sure you take your time and meet several dogs. You'll know when you've found the right one for you.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Looks like you got a lot of good advice in the first thread:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...1-adopting-adult-gsd-rescue-group-unwise.html


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

HMM, Not sure where to respond now. I adopted my first GSD from a shelter. She was also my first adult dog. If I had known more about rescues back then, I would probably have gone with a rescue. Even so, I have absolutely no regrets. My dog was 2 years old, when I adopted her. She was completely housebroken and not destructive. She was wonderful with the kids. She never liked other dogs, but that's OK, because I don't have other dogs. She is now 13.5 years old. She has been incredibly healthy. Just started slowing down this past year.

A good rescue will help match the right dog to your life style. You are right, you do have some great rescues in your area. 

Best of luck,
Jan


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Not if you find the right GSD.


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

Our first rescue was a 2 1/2 year old GSD/Husky mix. She was a great dog! I totally agree that going through a rescue group gives you a little more info on the temperment, likes/dislikes/training of a dog before you step into the role as "pack leader". Additionally, most rescue organizations do a thorough check of YOU and your home before they will place a dog with you. You have an opportunity to ask questions, lay out your wants and hopes for a dog, etc. We were totally comfortable with using a rescue organization to find Scarlett. 

I also agree that adopting an older (past land shark phase, knows basic commands) dog is great to start with. Scarlett was just shy of 2 when she came to live with us. We have done obedience classes with her and it helped us ALL. 

Good Luck. You sound like you will be great pack leaders.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

adopting is great but if you have the time
i think a puppy would be a blast. don't buy into the myths,
wives tales, tunnel vision views of being a first time GSD
owner. find a reputable breeder and you'll have it made.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I think adopting an adult dog from a good rescue is a great option for a first time owner. In fact, when I have people contact me about adopting I steer them in the direction of an adult dog.

Good luck. I think you'll find the experience very rewarding!
Sheilah


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I agree with Sheilah. I have nothing against puppies, but seeing how easy it was to have an adult dog, I don't think I will ever get a puppy again. To each his own.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Stevenzachsmom said:


> I agree with Sheilah. I have nothing against puppies, but seeing how easy it was to have an adult dog, I don't think I will ever get a puppy again. To each his own.


I agree but if you go with the rescue do the best you can to know
his or her temperament. You don't want any surprises with a
big, strong dog.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Raising a GSD puppy properly is much more of a challenge than starting with a nice adult.


----------



## annie (Sep 6, 2011)

Our first boy was a 3 year old we adopted from a friend who moved overseas. At the time I wanted a small short haired dog, but ended up with this huge hairy animal. We had an amazing life together, but there were tough times in the beginning, that I now can't even remember. We now have our first puppy ever. It is a completely different experience, so I think you need to decide what will fit your lifestyle better. IMO there are no guarantees. Our pup came from a reputable breeder, but fell ill in the first few days we got him.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

for a first time GSD owner, I usually recommend they get an adult, unless they've had experience with a working breed before. GSD puppies can be CRAZY little punk butts and they are VERY good at throwing things at people that they werent expecting. Having an adult GSD as your first GSD is not only rewarding but you also learn a great deal that can help to better prepare you for the crazy ball of fur puppy in the future. I honestly dont think i personally could have handled a GSD puppy on my own right off. We adopted a 4 year old female who may as well have been a puppy but was past that teething stage. I had to not only housetrain her, but i had to teach her all the manners and basic obedience. She ended up being my heart dog. She's fabulous. I learned a great deal from her that helped prepare me for a puppy.


----------



## doggerel (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks so much for your advice, everyone. I keep going back and forth about a GSD, but the more I read your stories and listen to your counsel, the more excited I am about adopting an adult from one of the great rescue agencies in our area. I still have some months to continue my research but am looking forward to that day when we get to bring a dog into our home. Thanks again.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

YAY! Please keep us posted. We will want to hear all the news about your new dog and must insist on pictures. LOL!


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

doggerel said:


> I still have some months to continue my research but am looking forward to that day when we get to bring a dog into our home. Thanks again.


Start reaching out to rescues now. Get your application in and home visits done. That way, when the perfect dog comes along, you'll be ready to hit the ground running and won't lose out because while you were applying and getting the home visit and reference checks done, someone else came along who had already done the prep work and adopted *your* perfect match. Prepare early!

You sound like the type of adopter that rescues love to deal with.
Sheilah


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

i can just about 99.9% guarantee you that you will never be sorry you adopted an adult shepherd from a reputable rescue. and, at the same time, you will be part of the solution a terrible problem...so many, many beautiful and sweet shepherds who desperately need to find their forever family. good luck in finding a great shepherd!!!


----------



## MicheleMarie (Mar 29, 2011)

my first GSD was a 1.5 year old female. best dog ever!!!


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

OP, sounds like your heart is in the right place, I think you'd do fine with an adult GSD.


----------



## DukeGSD (Aug 31, 2011)

Adult dogs need love to! :wub: :gsdbeggin:

If you get the adult, later on you can add a puppy. The adult may teach the pup a lot of things. Well, at least my adults did when I was growing up. ****, even my older (by a month) pup taught our second puppy a few things within days of her joining the family. 

I just picked up an adult as our third  dog this year. Since the pups were already in the house, it's been a bit of a weird adjustment, but if it had been the other way around it probably would have gone smoother.


----------

